# My Pup has soft stool



## MSmith321 (Feb 23, 2012)

OK... So for about the last month or so I have noticed that my 6 month old puppy has been having some loose stools. Its weird because when she first starts going the first 2 chunks are always hard and look normal, then she walks around the yard in pooping position and lets out a bunch of loose stool too.. is this normal? I know that it is common for puppy to have issues with loose stool, and she doesnt seem to be in any pain, she eats drinks and plays hard and normal. Should I take her to the vet? She eats Nutro Ultra... so I know thats a good food. Suggestions?


----------



## AdamB (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosey had the same issue when she was that age too. Cleaning up loose stools on a busy city sidewalk was no picnic. After weeks of loose stools, we took her to the vet. Basically, there can be a ton of different causes of loose stools ranging from whether she's been eating things she should have to the type/quality of the dog food you're feeding her and whether there's a food allergy. Another factor that may have contributed to her diarrhea was that she got spayed while she was having her tummy problems (our vet informed us that she has an accident in the OR right before her surgery). Because there were so many possible causes, it was hard to determine what was the exact cause. 

Our vet had us put her on a bland diet of boiled chicken and plain white rice to essentially "reset" her digestive system. This only worked temporarily for us and the problem came back shortly thereafter. ITE, we switched her from Wellness's Chicken formula to a fish based food and that seemed to work. We now feed her Wellness CORE Ocean formula and she's been having nothing but sold turds :thumbsup:. 

Is your puppy fixed yet? You might be about to switch her over to adult dog food if she is because a dog's metabolism starts to slow down once they get fixed, and therefore no longer need the extra calories from a puppy food. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I havent heard about nutro being a good food so cant comment there, However not all good foods work for our dogs. So if it continues you may want to look into another food.

Has she been de wormed recently? For now you can try adding a spoon of canned pumpkin to her food { make sure it is canned pumpkin and not pumpkin pie filling.} you can also try a spoon of pro biotocs yogurt over the food as well , will help with digestion. 

If it gets real loose to where you are worried about dehydration or if you notice an aweful smell { i know dont smell nice now , but if it is just on a whole other level }, or if you start seeing blood or black in it then get to the vet.

Her shots are all up to date right?


----------

